# 2 Plant ID's Please!



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

So I've got two plants below and I can't ID EXACTLY what species they are. Fire away if you know what they might be. You can check my sig link to my scape for scale if needed.

Plant 1


















Plant 2


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

They look very much like _Ludwigia repens_ and _Hygrophila corymbosa_, respectively.

By the way, you scape looks really good!

-Dave


----------



## jinsei888 (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks, Dave! Everyone on TPT is suggesting the same as you.


----------



## Tausendblatt (Sep 16, 2009)

This looks vaguely familiar...

Those IDs do seem right.


----------

